# Virus-Alert Category 4



## Devilfrank (4 Oktober 2002)

Symantec gibt Virus-Alarm der Stufe 4 heraus! 
[email protected] ist ein mass-mailing worm. Er verteilt sich über Netzwerke und besitzt einen Tastatur-Logger, so dass die Tastatureingaben ausgewertet und über eine Backdoor-Funktion ins Netz versendet werden können. Ist der Wurm aktiv, werden die Antivirusfunktionen der meisten Antivirenprogramme gekillt! Diese Liste liest sich wie das Who is who der Antivirenhersteller. Diese haben reagiert und bieten Updates und Remooval-Tools an.

Alle Infos hier:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (4 Oktober 2002)

Warnung ging gestern am Abend an die Abonnenten des Newsletters raus.
Wer an solchen und ähnlichen Meldungen interessiert ist siehe bitte hier:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/diverses/newsletter.php

Zusammengefasste Info zum Wurm hier:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/020103_1.php


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2002)

Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten das eigene Virenprogramm darauf zu
testen ob es noch funktioniert?


----------



## Heiko (5 Oktober 2002)

Ja, gibt es.
Nimm einfach den Eicar-Virus her...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, gibt es.
> Nimm einfach den Eicar-Virus her...


Gesagt getan, ABER ich weiß nicht was ich von dem Ergebnis halten soll...

Ich habe die Mail kommentarlos bekommen, aber OHNE jeglichen Dateianhang!

Hat mein Scanner einfach nur "vergessen" mich zu benachrichtigen, oder...


----------



## Heiko (5 Oktober 2002)

Eine Mail ohne Dateianhang kann auch keinen Virus enthalten. Schick mir mal Deine Mailadresse an [email protected] mit einem kurzen Hinweis. Ich schicke Dir dann den Eicar, der völlig harmlos ist, aber unbedingt eine Aktion Deines Virenscanners erfordert.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Mail ohne Dateianhang kann auch keinen Virus enthalten. Schick mir mal Deine Mailadresse an [email protected] mit einem kurzen Hinweis. Ich schicke Dir dann den Eicar, der völlig harmlos ist, aber unbedingt eine Aktion Deines Virenscanners erfordert.


Sekunde...
Mail kommt sofort!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2002)

Einmal Eicar Bitte 

(Mail abgeschickt!)


Danke im Voraus, egal wie der Test ausgeht!


----------



## Heiko (5 Oktober 2002)

Eicar ist raus.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2002)

Ich habe mir alle 4 Eicar files von http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm selbst heruntergeladen, oder dies zumindest versucht.

Die ersten beiden Datein wurden sofort beim Versuch sie herunterzuladen erkannt. 

Die .zip files wurden zwar heruntergeladen, aber nach einen einfachen Scan sofort als "Viren" erkannt und isoliert.


Anscheinend ist mein Scanner wohl in Ordnung.   
(Hoffentlich....)


----------



## Heiko (5 Oktober 2002)

Jo. Und die Mailkomponente kannst Du mir der Mail von mir testen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Eicar ist raus.


Danke!
Diesmal hat auch der Mail Scanner angeschlagen!


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Oktober 2002)

Ja schön - nun hat der Virenscanner zwar den EICAR-Teststring erkannt. Ist die Virensignatur aber auch aktuell, um den Burschen zu erkennen, um den es in diesem Thread geht???


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (6 Oktober 2002)

Bei BugBear waren eigentlich alle Hersteller erstaunlich schnell mit den Updates.


----------

